# Sort NP in reverse date order?



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

How about providing an option to sort the NP screen in reverse date order, with the oldest titles on top?


----------



## tv444 (Feb 16, 2008)

opus472 said:


> How about providing an option to sort the NP screen in reverse date order, with the oldest titles on top?


Hit the skip button on the remote and it will bring you down to the bottom of the list where the oldest recordings are.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

tv444 said:


> Hit the skip button on the remote and it will bring you down to the bottom of the list where the oldest recordings are.


Way cool, thanks!

Sure would be nice if some of these tips actually made it into the manual...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tv444 said:


> Hit the skip button on the remote and it will bring you down to the bottom of the list where the oldest recordings are.


Oh, wow. I didn't know that, either. I've had TiVos for 8 years. I don't even want to think about all the time I've wasted not knowing about the skip button in the NPL. Does it have similar functions elsewhere?


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Oh, wow. I didn't know that, either. I've had TiVos for 8 years. I don't even want to think about all the time I've wasted not knowing about the skip button in the NPL. Does it have similar functions elsewhere?


That's the problem with these tips not being in the manual. In many cases, it doesn't even occur to folks to ask the question, they're so used to doing things a particular way...


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

The manual is already x-hundred pages long, telling how to hook up and use something as simple as a tivo. Just imagine how long it would get if it included everything. Joking aside, though, that is a handy trick I could have already used for several years, had I known it before today.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> The manual is already x-hundred pages long, telling how to hook up and use something as simple as a tivo. Just imagine how long it would get if it included everything.


Then maybe we need a dedicated Tips page somewhere...


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

opus472 said:


> Then maybe we need a dedicated Tips page somewhere...


I just started one. Here it is:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6038923#post6038923


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

HPD said:


> I just started one. Here it is:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6038923#post6038923


Thanks. I think what we really need is a Tips FAQ. Otherwise, it's just gonna be another multi-page thread to slog thru...


----------

